
Show HN: E2E Encrypted Group Chat In Less than 200 LoC - snazz
https://github.com/jack-the-coder/cryptux
======
LinuxBender
I would love to see things like this implemented in various chat clients.
Mumble [1] would be a good candidate and I bet the folks would be open to
implementing this.

It would also be great if people could use something like this in their
browser for web clients such as Discord, since they save all messages forever,
even if they are deleted.

[1] - [https://github.com/mumble-voip/mumble](https://github.com/mumble-
voip/mumble)

